# Confess your weird food habits/tastes



## applecruncher (Mar 13, 2018)

I have several but off the top of my head:

- I often like to put a glob of mayonnaise on pizza.  Only when I'm alone, because it grosses people out.

- I like to dip French fries in mayonnaise. I hear that's quite common in some European countries.  

- Once in awhile I buy a can of vanilla frosting, and eat a little bit at a time. Love the taste and small.  Sometimes I'll spread on a cookie, but usually not....I like it by itself.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 13, 2018)

*I like putting mayo on my cheesburgers rather than any other condiments.   Not just me personally, but an area thing is gravy with French fries.  I like making ramen noodles for a quick lunch.  I do not use the flavor packet, too much sodium.  I will add butter and cream cheese.*


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 13, 2018)

*Ketchup* on Shepherd's Pie & Homemade Baked Beans (not canned).....not that I eat either of these dishes much anymore.


----------



## HipGnosis (Mar 13, 2018)

When I go to Arby's, I mix horsey-sauce and Arbys-sauce for my seasoned, curly fries.  It's my fav way to have potatoes.
Spicy BBQ sauce on fried eggs, esp. for a fried egg sandwich (with cheese).
Creamed corn with hot sauce, and sometimes some cheese.

My comfort food; bratwurst or smoked sausage removed from casing, crumbled and browned, added to warm german potato salad - as a hash.

I'm gonna try mayo on pizza!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 13, 2018)

> I'm gonna try mayo on pizza!​



Hip, best with pizza that has meat (pepperoni or sausage). Try a little bit at first. I like Hellmans or a decent copy like Kroger Classic.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 13, 2018)

I like rye bread and butter with chocolate milk. Practically all my years in grade school the only thing I wanted for lunch was a white bread sandwich with yellow cheese and sliced dill pickles on top.


----------



## James (Mar 13, 2018)

Ketchup...on everything


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 13, 2018)

Marie's chunky blue cheese dressing on baked potatoes or French fries.

PB&J on an onion roll.

Sharp cheddar cheese with strawberry jam on a Ritz cracker.

Leftover pizza for breakfast, a little Marie's blue cheese dressing to dunk it in doesn't hurt.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Hip, best with pizza that has meat (pepperoni or sausage). Try a little bit at first. I like Hellmans or a decent copy like Kroger Classic.



Gawd, they put ranch dressing on pizza in OK. LOL I couldn't believe it. 

But then the heart wants, what the heart wants. Nothing's weird.

I eat wide variety of things but I won't eat creatures that scare me or disgust me, or creatures I love.

I've little patience with the Food Police.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 13, 2018)

I like tomato sauce ( ketchup ) on scrambled eggs.

I also have toast with peanut butter and sliced fresh tomato with a little salt and pepper .

When I was a child I liked a jam and cheese sandwich


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 13, 2018)

When I would visit my grandmother she used to take saltine crackers, put salt, pepper, & butter on them, then pour hot tea on them. Yuk. Used to make me sick.


----------



## James (Mar 13, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> When I would visit my grandmother she used to take saltine crackers, put salt, pepper, & butter on them, then pour hot tea on them. Yuk. Used to make me sick.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 13, 2018)

:laugh:





James said:


> View attachment 49750


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 13, 2018)

I usually sprinkle crushed red pepper on chili, spaghetti, and pizza.

Those bakery birthday cakes decorated with flower icing....I eat the flower, then I eat the cake.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 13, 2018)

I like  Parmesan  cheese  on fresh  popcorn.  Ever try it ?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 13, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I like  Parmesan  cheese  on fresh  popcorn.  Ever try it ?


Yes, I've had that, it does tastes good. My Japanese roommate in college used to put soy sauce on_ her _air popped popcorn.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 13, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I like  Parmesan  cheese  on fresh  popcorn.  Ever try it ?


tried it once
that did it
now, always

and sometimes a bit of nutritional (brewer's) yeast

good stuff


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 13, 2018)

Peanut butter, lettuce, and mayo, on white bread
(the PLM)
Try it

Salt on my apple

Peanut butter on a banana 


Cream cheese on…..anything, including cream cheese
(cut my tongue licking the foil wrapper once…okay twice)

That weird pimento cheese (in the tiny jar) on celery or….anything
Not even sure what a pimento is
But
It’s good in potato salad 
The tiny jar is frustrating
Can’t quite get my tongue to the bottom of it

Melted cheddar cheese on toast, with strawberry jam on top of that

Cheese on most things sweet

Cheese on anything stale
Cheese on an old shoe


The list goes on….on cheese


.....did I mention cheese?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2018)

*Peanut butter, lettuce, and mayo, on white bread
(the PLM)
*
I never thought I would meet another one! I preferred rye, but white would do. Holy cow.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 13, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> *Peanut butter, lettuce, and mayo, on white bread
> (the PLM)
> *
> I never thought I would meet another one! I preferred rye, but white would do. Holy cow.


note to self: there are others


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Mar 13, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> When I would visit my grandmother she used to take saltine crackers, put salt, pepper, & butter on them, then pour hot tea on them. Yuk. Used to make me sick.



My uncle used to tear up a slice or two of white bread and shove the chunks down into a tall glass of yogurt diluted with milk, then sprinkle on the salt&pepper. He ate it with a spoon while the bread was still somewhat solid, and then drank the soupy remainder. 

I'd politely say "No thank-you" whenever he offered me some (every time), and get the giggles when it dripped off his mustache.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sliced pickles in a grilled cheese sandwich. Sour cream with spicy and hot chilli. Parmesan cheese sprinkled on soup. Any soup.


----------



## TonyK (Mar 14, 2018)

Mixing in cream style corn with my mashed potatoes.
Anchovies on pizza. Love BLT pizza.
Raw oysters and clams.
Toasted bagel with peanut butter on it.


----------



## James (Mar 14, 2018)

TonyK said:


> Mixing in cream style corn with my mashed potatoes.



Now that sounds good, but I'd have to add ketchup.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 14, 2018)

i like saltine crackers broken up in a bowl with a little sugar and milk----i love my meat wafer  thin   no thick pork chops or steak for me---grilled cheese and tomatoe slice with a little oregano sprinkled on --fresh tomatoes sprinkled with sugar and tons of black pepper


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 14, 2018)

Off the top of my head...

Hot dogs right out of the package (Oscar Meyer all beef, not the cheap ones  )

Sweet pickles and sharp cheddar cheese

Slice of swiss cheese on top of a slice of ham, roll it up in a tube and eat it (no bread)


----------



## hearlady (Mar 14, 2018)

I like to spread a tortilla with peanut butter then place a banana. Roll it up and heat slightly in the microwave. Mmmm so good.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 14, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Off the top of my head...
> 
> Hot dogs right out of the package (Oscar Meyer all beef, not the cheap ones  )
> 
> ...



I've tried this, not bad.  Swiss is one of the few cheeses I like.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 14, 2018)

Leftover Potato chips from the night before with a morning coffee. No sense letting them go to waste.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 14, 2018)

I like breaded Oysters deep fried.  I also like dipping French fries in gravy. Watermelon soaked in Vodka!


----------



## Olivia (Mar 14, 2018)

My mom liked to eat bread smeared with butter and topped with anchovies. I tried that a couple of times, but just too rich for me. But I do love anchovies.  She also liked Limburger cheese. I never got into that taste. lol 

Back in Austria when she was young, they used cold used cooking fat on bread. Back then during the war they had quotas on food and you had to use everything. I don't understand how they all didn't die an early heart attack death. But today there's still a controversy about how much fat is really that bad for you.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 14, 2018)

When I have an English muffin for breakfast,I'll have it with some Nutella or peanut butter,love ketchup with fish sticks and hash


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 14, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> When I have an English muffin for breakfast,I'll have it with some Nutella or peanut butter,love ketchup with fish sticks and hash



Oh... my "guilty pleasure"... fish sticks!!   I love the Gorton's crunchy ones, with corn and cole slaw on the side.   I call it the Elementary School Lunch Special.       All we need are those little cartons of milk!!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 14, 2018)

My father in law dunked toast and plain donuts in ketchup. ..the toast is actually not bad,the donuts I. Couldn't wrap my mind around.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 14, 2018)

My hubby salted apples,melon,pears


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2018)

Everything tastes better with some salt- even chocolate ice cream.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 14, 2018)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> My father in law dunked toast and plain *donuts in ketchup.* ..the toast is actually not bad,the donuts I. Couldn't wrap my mind around.



mg1:


----------



## HipGnosis (Mar 14, 2018)

One I haven't had in years;
Take leftover cooked rice out of the fridge to allow it to come to room temp.
Warm some butter just enough to melt it.   Turn off the heat and stir in A1 steak sauce.
Pour the sauce over the rice and enjoy breakfast.

It's not the same with brown rice, which is what I buy now.  At one time I always had at least 3 kinds of rice in the pantry.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 16, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Oh... my "guilty pleasure"... fish sticks!!   I love the Gorton's crunchy ones, with corn and cole slaw on the side.   I call it the Elementary School Lunch Special.       All we need are those little cartons of milk!!



I love the Gorton's crunchy ones too,along with corn.I've never been a fan of cole slaw Sue


----------



## Falcon (Mar 16, 2018)

I like the Gortons'  fish; sticks. Even tho it takes awhile to prepare  them.

The package warns you that the fish are RAW ...so they MUST be thoroughly  cooked  !


----------

